# URINE Questions



## dave_conolly

I went to my CFAT/Medical about two weeks ago and was told by the doctor they found tiny traces of blood in my urine and it was most likely nothing and I probably had been doing hard work.  I had my doctor make me out a sheet so I could go get a retest at a local lab.  I took three days rest before the retest and guess what....blood is still in there.  I just took my third test and am now really worried.  I don‘t know what blood in urine could mean and if it is possible to get into the navy reserves with it..


Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Chalcey

Dave, I don‘t think you should worry to much about the blood. Usually when blood is present it indicates a problem with the urinary tract, either kidneys, bladder or urethra. Usually it happens because of kidney stones, obstruction or an infection. Im familiar with this myself because I‘m in the same situation and I am waiting for my specialist appointments results to come back. Mine is most likely an infection and hopefully yours is too. A little bit of antibiotics to clear it up and you should be okay for the reserves.


----------



## kristiegen

I had the same thing happen,the day before my medical I had ran 3.5k for the first time. They found traces of blood in my urine. I was told it could be exercise induced. I could‘nt get in to see my family doctor for 3 weeks, so I didn‘t run for 3 weeks. My urine turned out fine. So maybe you did not rest enough, just a thought. Did you rest more before your third test? Oh I also drank alot of water the day of & days before my test. Not that it made a difference, but I though it would help clean out my system.


----------



## scm77

Drink cranberry juice.  That helps treat urinary tract infections.  I had to a few years ago.


----------



## dave_conolly

The third time I didn‘t want to break my workout cycle once again so I just did light work outs.


----------



## Jason Bourne

Jeez, I had the same thing happen to me..cept I had some sort of weird proteins in my urine. Apparently too much of this or that and yeah the Medic said I wouldn‘t be able to pass without an ok from a MD. That was fine by me but then the hassle of going to that was too much, and I attributed it to rapd weight loss (260lb to a steady 204lb) in 5 months. I was on Exendrine and lots of cardio so that did it for me. Usually just wait it out and see what happens.


----------



## chk2fung

A classmate of mine aplied to RMC last year.  her mdeical found trace amounts of protein in her urine and they basically said there is no way that they would let her in. She was applying to be a pilot, and they do go through some intense medical screenings.  I wonder if the protein issue is jsut with pilots or with all occupations.  It seems a little harsh, I‘m not a doctor so I have no background as to why protein or trace amounts of blood in your urine should prevent you performing your duties competently.

Charles


----------



## Lajeunesse

scary stuff


----------



## Jason Bourne

I‘m sure its with all occupations (Sig Op here). I‘m sure its nothing life threatening or anything.


----------



## pipstah

Hi all, I hope I can help people about that by telling my experience too. I‘m applying for pilot at the moment. My medical went back because they found trace of proteins too in my urine. At the recruiting center with the little test they found nothing so the medic in charge sent my files. I am out for medical reason until i get a little piece of paper signed by a doctor. It‘s just that they want to be 100% sure and have a doctor analysis it. For the proteins, my doctor said it was normal to have trace of them if you are in the 20‘s and you make alot of sports. They find anything that is not clean they want to know more about that and its normal. In my case, they found proteins traces in my urine the first time and not on the second one and they found something else on the second one... every tests have their advantages and limits. Dont worry it will go all fine and stay focused


----------



## dave_conolly

*Update*
They found blood in my urine for the 3rd time but still the doctor told me it probably isnt anything.  Kidney ultrasounds next week   

I just want in the CF, **** all this hassle!  :crybaby:


----------



## Lexi

> Originally posted by dave_conolly:
> [qb] *Update*
> They found blood in my urine for the 3rd time but still the doctor told me it probably isnt anything.  Kidney ultrasounds next week
> 
> I just want in the CF, **** all this hassle!   :crybaby:  [/qb]


.... need a hug?


----------



## dave_conolly

sorta, i mean itd be nice.


----------



## winchable

I urinated blood for a week after making an akward tackle at football and squishing my kidney with my rib;

...come to think of it...I probably should have stopped playing for a bit...ah..oh well

There were traces in there for a while, but byt he time i went in for my ultrasounds they kinda looked at me like "what the **** are you complaining about? There‘s nothing wrong here."

Moral of the story..not too sure. Just letting you know you‘re not alone on the urinating blood team.


----------



## dave_conolly

Yay, thanks for the confidence booster.  Test next Thrusday.  I know I got punched in the Kidney two years ago and had weird coloured urine for awhile but it went away.  But that was two years ago so I don‘t think it could be effecting me now at all.


----------



## quebecrunner

Dont panic about the proteins in the urine. The test done at the recruiting centers is not sensible enought to tell if you have an illness or not. Usually, people do have some proteins in urine naturally at 20 to 120 mg per day. If you have exercise prior to the test and didnt drink water, the test will show positive due to deshydratation. 

It can also be a sign of illness or transitory effect. Exercise, stress ans fever can increase the amount of proteins in urine. So, if you are really nervous about getting naked in front of the tech med     , proteins amount will rise...

It can also means heart problems... But at our age, usually MD didnt consider that possible. 

There is a lot of kidneys problems that are linked with an increase of proteins in urine. that is why you have to check with a specialist. But i do think that its just a transitory effect for the 99,9% of us. 

So, 2 days prior to test, dont exercise and drink normally. Try to minimise cafeins and  do not drink alcool... Proteins will also rise because of that... Transitory effect....

Also, do not take supplements like creatine... i‘m not certain about that one, but take no chance. Its not a protein but i suspect it can invalidate the test.


----------



## DrSize

OK I have a question with the urine sample, when is it actually evaluated????  Right on the spot while you are in with the medic??? or will the medic get to it later in the week etc....

The reason I ask is because I was categorized a 3 for geographical by the medic.  I have been wondering the last 3 or 4 weeks why because my health is good with the exception of some sports injuries 5+ years ago.  SO basically I am wondering if the medic tested my urine later on in the week and realized a high protein count or something along those lines resulting in him giving me a 3 for geographical....?


----------



## arctictern

With me they just got me to fill up the cup and when I went back to the room with the medic they dipped a strip of paper in it and got some readings off of it then they got me to throw sample into the garbage.


----------



## Kevin_B

I've been meaning to ask, what IS that strip of paper for?


----------



## JOHN LEE 27

paper strip ?
 In my case they told me there is some "blood" in my urine. paper strip is just an indicator 
it may give wrong results. So I was asked to do a complete urine test through my family doctor, complete urine test did not show any 
problems in my urine. 
thats all


----------



## SEB123

normally the paper strip is used to see if the urine qualify for the test, if the urine is too clear it will be thrown away and he will ask you to do another test.


----------



## DrSize

I assumed it was something like that...in a way I am hoping it is something minor with my urine so I can take a retest....either way I have really been on the medic to find out the issue of why I was catergorized a 3.  My file apparently did not get approved by the medical officer in Borden as my recruiter told me i had a "pending" beside my name meaning one of two things....either the RMO is writing a letter stating why I am a 3 OR my file has been sent to Ottawa to be further looked at by possibly a specialist........SHe also mentioned if my file is still not approved by the DEO cutoff date and there is a good chance I can get the issue resolved they will send my file to the selection board with being hired dependant on my medical being approved before BOTC


----------



## brin11

I am assuming that this "strip" was a urinalysis test strip which has multiple pads on it that test for many different things.  Some of these may include:  protein, blood, white blood cells, specific gravity (which is not very accurate), pH, bilirubin, etc.

This test gives the tester an idea of what might be happening with the urine although usually, if there is a medical problem, a complete urinalysis would be indicated.

If they found protein in your urine I would hope they would do a complete test to see what it might be.


----------



## jordan_o

So what would this test show? Like what medications/drugs you've done in the past year?


----------



## NavyGrunt

Oh Jordan. You arent fooling anyone. I know what your asking. No. That test wont give you that.


----------



## jordan_o

Oh I was just wondering, I've already done it and there was nothing to worry about, I don't do drugs lol. I just thought it was to make sure everyone applying was clean of drugs or something


----------



## Da_man

Can anyone explain the "notes".  I got a 5 at the flying thing.. does that mean im never getting on an aircraft (as crew)?


----------



## DrSize

No a 5 is standard to anyone not applying to be a pilot or something.....so in other words you want a 5 there.......if you were applying for a certain occupation they would have to test you there, however you are not so you are just given a 5


----------



## Bograt

Having just recently gone through the screening myself let me share my experience. I had to retest twice as a result of protein found in my urine. 

Protein is checked because is may show an early indication of Kidney disease. For a spot check by dipstick: the normal values are approximately 0 to 8 mg/dl. Normal value ranges may vary slightly among different provinces. If found it could indicate one of the following:

Amyloidosis 
Bacterial pyelonephritis 
Bladder tumor 
Congestive heart failure (inadequately perfusing the kidneys) 
Diabetic nephropathy 
Glomerulonephritis 
Goodpasture's syndrome 
Heavy metal poisoning 
Lupus erythematosus 
Malignant hypertension 
Multiple myeloma 
Nephrotic syndrome 
Nephrotoxic drug therapy 
Polycystic kidney disease 
Preeclampsia 

Protein was found in my urine and I had to retest. On the second test it was found again, however both tests showed very low levels. My physician went over me again produced a letter that stated my results were normal for an "physically active male." My file was sent to Bordon and approved. While in Downsview I asked about it and the flight surgeon said not to worry. I was pronounced medically fit for pilot three weeks ago.

As an aside, my wife and I were trying to conceive that week. I'll let you put two and two together.


----------



## Piccillo

ok big dumbass question here


what if you cannot fill the cup...say you dont gotta go?

personally i would drink alot of fluid that morning, but what if that still dont help..what if you simply cannot take a piss. ?


----------



## SEB123

That happen to me and the recruiter hask me to try again after all the other test


----------



## Panzer_grenadier_1944

During the medical do you have to do a urine test ? , because I know a guy who does drugs and he asked me to do a urine sample for him if there is one , so do you have to take a urine test ?


----------



## D-n-A

Panzer_grenadier_1944 said:
			
		

> During the medical do you have to do a urine test ? , because I know a guy who does drugs and he asked me to do a urine sample for him if there is one , so do you have to take a urine test ?


 :

Yea, there is a urine test in the medica(if you searched you would have found that out)l. But, don't pee in a cup for him to use. If he his is drugs, than let him fail the test.


----------



## Panzer_grenadier_1944

MikeL said:
			
		

> :
> 
> Yea, there is a urine test in the medica(if you searched you would have found that out)l. But, don't pee in a cup for him to use. If he his is drugs, than let him fail the test.



This is a huge site , it takes a while to find things.


----------



## D-n-A

Lame excuse

It only took me a few seconds to find this
http://forums.army.ca/forums/index.php?action=search2


----------



## dearryan

Panzer_grenadier_1944 said:
			
		

> During the medical do you have to do a urine test ? , because I know a guy who does drugs and he asked me to do a urine sample for him if there is one , so do you have to take a urine test ?




It shouldnt really matter....its not like you would ever actrually consider doing this anyways......RIGHT?


----------



## Jaxson

Panzer_grenadier_1944 said:
			
		

> During the medical do you have to do a urine test ? , because I know a guy who does drugs and he asked me to do a urine sample for him if there is one , so do you have to take a urine test ?




First, if you piss in a cup for him , then he goes to the medical with a pre-pissed in cup they might not be too happy, as it could easily be something as simple as water, sugar and food colouring for all they know, i mean, their not going to taste or smell it   . second, depending on what drugs he does, you should let him do this himself, think about what your considering doing think about the soldiers he could end up training with, not to mention himself and the civilians around him who he could pose a serious threat and danger to, if your honestly considering to do this, you should pull your own application out of the process in MY opinion for you have already shown what kind of person you are and what kind of choices you make.


----------



## Michael OLeary

PG44,

See the Drug Use related threads in the Recruting FAQ. After you read them, sit your friend down at a computer and make him read them too.

Recruiting FAQ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/21101.0.html

Drug Use - Recruiting FAQ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/21101.0.html


----------



## ReadyAyeReady

Is this guy serious?

When I did my urine test they had me take a cup to the restroom, which was in a secure area of CFRC Vancouver, do my business and then leave the cup on a shelf in the restroom.

So unless you and your friend can somehow figure out how to get past the front desk and into the secure area of the CFRC without raising any suspicion then you're SOL.  And then of course you have to figure out how your buddy is going to hand the cup off to you without catching the medic's attention.  Give me a break...

Besides, why would you want to do something like this in first place.  I think its despicalbe that someone would try and cheat like that.

If you or your buddy is doing drugs then stop now and get clean before you sign up.


----------



## Sig_Des

As far as pissing in a cup for somebody else....DON'T...If not for the moral reasons, consider this:

You're on a range....you have LIVE ammo....buddy next to you has LIVE ammo....he does drugs...he has a flash back, or wasn't paying attention, or forgot to safe his weapon...and somebody is hurt or KILLED....

if you knew, and could have prevented this individual, how responsible would you feel...even if he's a good buddy of yours, consider that you may be endangering yourself, other soldiers, or the person in question...If he really want's in, and is worried about the piss test, he can always wait the time that it's out of his system...quit using...and try later...

enough said, there are numerous threads on that subject


----------



## kincanucks

They now test for stupidity so make sure your buddy is smarter than you.  Honestly, how this thread make it past the first post?


----------



## Michael OLeary

Well, it's going no further. PG44, you have enough advice here to make your decision.


----------



## Tyrone_88

Does the urine test you have to take to get into the army detect  marijuana? Not that I do that, but I have been around people at parties recently that have been smoking it and I probably breathed a lot of it in. If it detects it how long will it take to get out of my system and will they deny me if they find it in my urine?


----------



## Michael OLeary

Tyrone_88,

The search page is found here: http://forums.army.ca/forums/index.php?action=search

Use the search terms "marijuana urine"

You will find eight ( 8 ) related threads.


----------



## atki

I did my testing awhile back  and passed all except for my medical. I got a letter back from Ottawa about protein in my urine. I have been doing blood and urine tests through my doctor and seen a specialist just recently. He told me that I am healthy and he can't see a problem with me being in the army. Only thing is i still have protein in my urine and he does want to monitor that by having a blood and urine test around every six months . I noticed on the letter i got back from Ottawa saying something about "when being deployed it may be impossible for a member to maintain access to .... physician followup, or laboratory services". I am just wondering since I only need that done around every six months( and the way he talked it didn't have to be done exactly every six months just close to that) if this will still be a problem. I know that the only person that can really give me a 100% answer is the medical officer who does that in Ottawa, but i am kinda just wondering if anyone on here thats in the army has to get tests done like that every so often?


----------



## stealthylizard

Keep well hydrated........ as in drinks lots of water.  Dehydration seems to be the main cause of urine protein.  Try not to physically exert yourself the day or 2 before being tested.  That is basically what my doctor told me after my last annual civilian checkup.


----------



## Romulus

Strange, I just had my medical on may 11th, they told me my urine was fine. Dident know it got sent to ottawa...?


----------



## Fishbone Jones

We can't answer specific inquiries about medical conditions. Only the Med staff at the CFRC can do that for you. What happens with someone else in the military may not apply to you, or your situation. You'll have to go ask the Recruiting Centre.


----------



## formerarmybrat23

thought i'd post in an old topic instead of creating another. 
this link explains what is tested, why, whats normal, and what the results could be a sign of
http://www.webmd.com/a-to-z-guides/Urine-Test

taken from webmd.com

 more than 100 different tests can be done on urine. A routine urinalysis usually includes the following tests.

*Color. * Many factors affect urine color, including fluid balance, diet, medications, and disease. The intensity of the color generally indicates the concentration of the urine; pale or colorless urine indicates that it is dilute, and deep yellow urine indicates that it is concentrated. Vitamin B supplements can turn urine bright yellow. Reddish brown urine may be caused by certain medications; by blackberries, beets, or rhubarb in the diet; or by the presence of blood in the urine. 

*Clarity*. Urine is normally clear. This test determines the cloudiness of urine, also called opacity or turbidity. Bacteria, blood, sperm, crystals, or mucus can make urine appear cloudy. 

*Odor*. Urine usually does not smell very strong, but has a slightly "nutty" (aromatic) odor. Some diseases can cause a change in the normal odor of urine. For example, an infection with E. coli bacteria can cause a foul odor, while diabetes or starvation can cause a sweet, fruity odor. 

*Specific gravity.* This measures the amount of substances dissolved in the urine. It also indicates how well the kidneys are able to adjust the amount of water in urine. The higher the specific gravity, the more solid material is dissolved in the urine. When you drink a lot of liquid, your kidneys should produce greater-than-normal amounts of dilute urine (low specific gravity). When you drink very little liquid, your kidneys should make only small amounts of concentrated urine (high specific gravity). 

*pH. * The pH is a measure of how acidic or alkaline (basic) the urine is. A urine pH of 4 is strongly acidic, 7 is neutral (neither acidic nor alkaline), and 9 is strongly alkaline. Sometimes the pH of urine may be adjusted by certain types of treatment. For example, efforts may be made to keep urine either acidic or alkaline to prevent formation of certain types of kidney stones. 
Protein. Protein is normally not detected in the urine. Sometimes a small amount of protein is released into the urine when a person stands up (this condition is called postural proteinuria). Fever, strenuous exercise, normal pregnancy, and some diseases, especially kidney disease, may also cause protein in the urine. 

*Glucose. * Glucose is the type of sugar usually found in blood. Normally there is very little or no glucose in urine. However, when the blood sugar level is very high, as in uncontrolled diabetes, it spills over into the urine. Glucose can also be present in urine when the kidneys are damaged or diseased. 

*Nitrites.* Bacteria that cause a urinary tract infection (UTI) produce an enzyme that converts urinary nitrates to nitrites. The presence of nitrites in urine indicates a UTI. 

*Leukocyte esterase * (WBC esterase). Leukocyte esterase detects leukocytes (white blood cells [WBCs]) in the urine. The presence of WBCs in the urine may indicate a urinary tract infection. 

*Ketones.* When fat is broken down for energy, the body produces by-products called ketones (or ketone bodies) and releases them into the urine. Large amounts of ketones in the urine may signal a dangerous condition known as diabetic ketoacidosis. A diet low in sugars and starches (carbohydrates), starvation, or prolonged vomiting may also cause ketones in the urine. 

*Microscopic analysis.* In this test, urine is spun in a centrifuge so the solid materials (sediment) settle out. The sediment is spread on a slide and examined under a microscope. Types of materials that may be found include: 
Red or white blood cells. Normally blood cells are not found in urine. Inflammation, disease, or injury to the kidneys, ureters, bladder, or urethra can cause blood in urine. Strenuous exercise (such as running a marathon) can also cause blood in urine. White blood cells are often a sign of infection, cancer, or kidney disease.

*Casts. * Some types of kidney disease can cause plugs of material (called casts) to form in tiny tubes in the kidneys. The casts can then get flushed out into the urine. Casts can be made of different types of material, such as red or white blood cells, waxy or fatty substances, or protein. The type of cast can provide clues about the type of kidney disease that may be present.

*Crystals.* Healthy people often have only a few crystals in their urine. However, a large number of crystals, or the presence of certain types of crystals, may indicate kidney stones or a problem with how the body is using food (metabolism).

*Bacteria, yeast cells, or parasites*. Normally there are no bacteria, yeast cells, or parasites in urine. Their presence can indicate an infection.


----------



## Yrys

Nice link, and just in time for me . It may help to comprehend the result
of my test.  My doc gave me a blood and urine test, in case the fact that 
I'm often tired is related to semething physical...


----------



## Spitfire

I did a medical for the army mabye 3 or 4 years ago and had to pee in a cup, then did one last week and there was no urine test did they just forget or is the process changed?


----------



## JBoyd

I have my medical tomorrow morning, I will let you know if I peed or did not pee


----------



## Gardiners1

There is definitely a urine test.  I just had my medical on Thursday.


----------



## Klc

As of one year ago - there was defiantly urine screening as part of the medical. I seriously doubt this has changed.


----------



## Spitfire

any reason why they didnt make me do one?


----------



## Remius

Went for my part 1 last week.  No pee.  Only blood.

As far as recruiting medical goes there is still a test.


----------



## Blindspot

Crantor said:
			
		

> Went for my part 1 last week.  No pee.  Only blood.



What are you, a vampire?  ;D

My last medical was about a year ago and I submitted to a urine test but didn't have to provide blood.


----------



## George Wallace

It depends on what type of Medical you are doing.

I just did a Part I Medical and it involved giving blood and some other samples you don't want to hear about.

Next will be a Part II Medical and it is something completely different.

Enrolment Medicals are not the same.


----------



## MikeL

If you really want to pee in a cup, go on a tour. You'll pee into a cup  a lot during work up training.


----------



## Civvymedic

Im doing both the Med-Tech and Sar-Tech medicals. They are definately different. Pulmonary function tests, Chest X-ray's, 2 eye exams...and lots of other stuff.

The first test at the CFRC did include a urine test though. Maybe ask them about it the next time your in.


----------



## JBoyd

definatly peeing involved during your recruitment medical... Just got home from mine


----------



## 735_winnipeg

would vitamins like centrum or equate, tylenol or asthma medication show up in a urine test?











Mod Note - split and made into separate topic.


----------



## Fishbone Jones

Shouldn't matter, as long as you study hard enough.


----------



## Michael OLeary

735_winnipeg said:
			
		

> would vitamins like centrum or equate, tylenol or asthma medication show up in a urine test?



If they do, that probably means you're taking way too much of them and your body is trying to dump the excess that it cannot process.  If the test does identify them, high levels could raise questions of their own that might require further medical assessment.


----------



## TN2IC

Ebenezer 'the Grinch' Scrooge said:
			
		

> Shouldn't matter, as long as you study hard enough.





Gee... I just spelt my beer all over the desk now! Good one! +1


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Sgt  Schultz (SANKT NIKOLAUS) said:
			
		

> Gee... I just spelt my beer all over the desk now! Good one! +1



Spilly typer  ;D


----------



## Stout

I have just completed my recruitment process and I received my job offer today.  All i can say is that when I did my urine test I was totally drunk and hopped up on pills and they said GOOD ENOUGH, YOUR IN!!!!!!!!!! just kidding. honestly if you have any questions about the test I would suggest asking someone at the recruitment office, i'm sure they know all the details you need to know.

See you in the field >


----------



## TN2IC

Stout said:
			
		

> See you in the field >




Are you aware "the field" is a big place, right?


----------



## SupersonicMax

The standard RC urine test is just to mesure sugar in you pee pee.

Max


----------



## Stout

Sgt  Schultz (SANKT NIKOLAUS) said:
			
		

> Are you aware "the field" is a big place, right?


Well yes I do realize that, but you never know..................


----------



## xo31@711ret

The regeant strip urinalysis is basically a general indicator. It's also used to indicate the presence of blood, protein, a few other things. Any gross abnormalities found & you are usually given a letter to take to your family doc to clarify / rule out any possible medical condition. Eg; the presence of sugar / glucose *could* (but not necessarily) indicate the presence of diabetes - an individual is usually given a letter for his family doc to rule out diabetes.


----------



## CFFB

It's funny to hear how many people think the urine test at CFRC is looking for drugs.  

If it was that easy to test for drugs, they'd be doing it every Monday morning.


----------



## Colin Parkinson

It's real a test to see if you can pee into the cup and not your hand.


----------



## Cpl4Life

Colin P said:
			
		

> It's real a test to see if you can pee into the cup and not your hand.



Good one!  I wonder if you get a retest in that case.


----------



## George Wallace

Cpl4Life said:
			
		

> Good one!  I wonder if you get a retest in that case.



Yes you do, but following the rules as laid out by Standards, you must wait a minimum of 24 hours.  If you fail the second time, you will be put on PRB and following their decision, you may be allowed a third test, or be Recoursed.


----------



## Blackadder1916

Colin P said:
			
		

> It's real a test to see if you can pee into the cup and not your hand.



It may sound funny,but perhaps it should be used as a screening method.  On more than one occasion (back in the dark ages when I used to do that sort of work) some applicants had trouble passing that simple PO.  Not only did they miss the container and get their hand, some started the procedure before removing their apparatus (with highly visible results), some removed their apparatus and started the procedure immediately (in full public view), one returned with a sample of another fluid (maybe he confused our MIR with a fertility clinic), one got his apparatus stuck in the container and one went screaming from the MIR, running through the building shouting something about "trying to get him" (not a great problem except that the building address was 101 Colonel By Drive).


----------



## BrydenGrant

I applied for the cf just recently. I am accepted except for my medical. I tested positive for protein and hemoglobin in my urine. I have to get a doctor to do blood and urine tests on me to make sure I am suitable for the cf. Has this happened to many other people who have tried to apply for the cf? What are the chances of me still being able to get in the cf and what are the causes of protein and hemoglobin showing up in urine? Any help would be greatly appreciated thank you to all who reply.


----------



## Fishbone Jones

Bryden,

We're not doctors here and every case is different. No one here can tell you one way or the other. The only people that can give you an answer are the people at the CFRC. I suggest you ask them. You can also look around in the Recruiting Forum, there may be something general that will help you.

Good luck.

Milnet.ca Staff


----------



## Perseus_19

Okay so from what I've seen they do not ask for blood but do take a urine sample.  Now, do they still wish to have bloodwork?  I ask because I do in fact get a workup from my doctor and wish to know if they would require forwarding of the lab results to them or not, and also how long before they consider those results void (6 months I think)?

Thanks


----------



## xo31@711ret

That depends. A basic urinalysis is done for every recruit applicant medical. If you are over 40, you will be given a letter to take to your doctor for bloodwork ( lipid profile ) and for an ECG. Certain occupations ( such as pilot) also require bloodwork and other medical procedures - which will be explained to you when you do your medical at the CFRC or one of its detachments.


----------



## Perseus_19

I see.  Well I'm not over 40 but I suspect I'd probably should have blood/urine/EKG/ultrasound/XRays done before then and everything ready for them just in case (its sounds like alot but I can do these all in 2-3 hours in the same building).

Better safe.


----------



## stealthylizard

They will tell you what tests you need, no reason to have anything ready for them beforehand.  They won't need anything but urine, and maybe blood.


----------



## geo

heh... it's not like you have to study ahead of time


----------



## f0x

I did a search in regards to this but didn't turn up much of anything except that it could test false positive for cocaine. I hope no one minds me asking is this thread as I don't feel it warrants it's own.

I managed to get strep throat and the doctor prescribed Amoxicillin to take care of it. I read the drug information papers and it indicated that it can alter urine test results. While I am much better I still have to take the pills until next Tuesday and have my medical on Thursday. I am just wondering if I manage to test positive because of the antibiotics will they allow me to retest? I had to go through a lot to get this day off and am hoping I can still follow through with my medical.

If anyone has any experience with this I would love to hear it.


----------



## medicineman

Depending on what turns up positive, you get refered back to your own doctor with a note for them to comment on any positives, be they test results or things in your medical history.

MM


----------



## f0x

Thank you MM, that relieves my worrisome mind a bit.

I went to a walk in clinic as I don't have a family doctor in the area but hopefully it will turn out ok anyway. I figure I will bring in the prescription slip with my name and prescription that also says "may alter urine-test results". I am just hoping they let me do my medical.


----------



## geo

Fox,
If you have been prescribed medication then there is a record of your having been told to use the drugs.  Btring the medication bottle.... the MDs name is on the label.

Prior to taking the test... »TELL the nice people the meds you are taking - that way they won't be surprised


----------



## jacob_ns

Just for some comparative information, my urine dip test at the CFRC medical came back positive for blood and urine. 

I scheduled a urinalysis, blood test, Kidney ultrasound and bladder ultrasound. All tests came back perfect and I was told both my kidneys and bladder were in perfect health. My urinalysis showed zero blood or proteins and my blood test was clean.

Just because you come back positive during a dip test doesn't necessarily mean there is something wrong. 

However, it could be a sign of any number of things. It's best to get the follow up exams out of the way to ensure your safety. Possible causes are anything from a simple urinary infection to cancer. Don't jump to conclusions.


----------



## PMedMoe

jacob_ns said:
			
		

> Just for some comparative information, my *urine* dip test at the CFRC medical came back positive for blood and *urine*.



Typo, I hope? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Although, my "urine" test would probably come back positive for cider.


----------



## jacob_ns

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Typo, I hope?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although, my "urine" test would probably come back positive for cider.



Good catch! That should read "blood and proteins" of which it was suggested may have been caused by frequent sexual activity.  :nod:

That's a prognosis I'd like to hear as frequently as possible.


----------



## f0x

Well the Antibiotics weren't a problem... but somehow my urine came up positive for blood and protein. It is a little bit frustrating, my interview and the rest of the medical went great. My interviewer said I should be looking at weeks as opposed to months once the med people are satisfied.  Hoping it is nothing major and just because I was semi-dehydrated but this is my first hitch in the process so it is a bit of a downer until I get it all cleared up.


----------



## nexus6

yeah same story here...went to my medical, couldn't squeeze out 3 drops so i had empty their water cooler and sit around til i felt that i could go.  i managed to get out enough to wet the test strip (they didnt collect a sample in a cup, i just peed onto the strip directly).  sure enough, there were traces of blood, protein and ketones.  i was flabbergasted to say the least.  the medic told me its most likely nothing but that i had to get a urinalysis done at my family doctors.  i did that and it came back negative for everything.  that was the end of it.


----------



## f0x

Those strips are incredibly inaccurate. I had another strip test done at a walk in clinic the same day as I was at the CFRC and tested positive. They used the same sample to test with a strip as they sent away and it came up positive for blood and protein again on the strip but negative for both on the urinalysis.


----------



## shadowkila

I completed my medical and interview on Thursday April 2nd and was not asked to provide a urine sample.

I found this very odd, as from what i've read around here is that it's standard process, I didn't ask anyone why i was not asked to provide one while i was at the RC. 

Is there anyone else who's done the medical test lately who can confirm this is new procedure or was it an accident on there part?


----------



## updatelee

I went for mine on March 16th and had to provide a sample. no biggie, just try not to make a mess.


----------



## px90

I had mine March 31st and had to provide one as well.


----------



## JBoyd

The one thing I notice is April 1st, the start of the new FY. To find out if they changed the policy regarding urine samples I suggest calling the CFRC and asking a recruiter to be sure.


----------



## mr.rhtuner

Same with me, medical back in mid march and had to provide a sample also.  I don't see why they would remove it as it is very important to quickly check the liquid for any substances the CF does not want in your body


----------



## ballz

If I recall correctly (and I believe I do), when I was processed back in December of 2007 at the Edmonton CFRC, I was given the same sheet that a civie doctor gives you to get bloodwork/urine samples done, and was told to get my urine sample done on my own time when I went back to Fort McMurray.

I am sure the doctor gave you some papers that had to be brought to your family doctor, are you sure there is not something similar to what I'm talking about in that little package?

I highly doubt the CF has gotten rid of this practice.


----------



## shadowkila

The Doctor said that i should pack my bag's and keep them next to the door becuase i'll be heading out for basic training very soon. I don't take any sort of drug's either so giving a urine sample would not be a problem. 

They didn't give me any paper's to get filled out either, said everything was great and to expect a call in about 2-3 week's after my file get's sent back from Ottawa.


----------



## goldenhamster

Yes, I heard this last week, directly from the physician assistant and my recruiter.


----------



## geo

Remember that  you have made statements to the effect that you have not consumed drugs.
They can test you @ the CFRC or they can test you at St Jean during your recruit training.  AND if they find something at that time, you are guilty of having made a false declaration, you could then be turfed out for an irregular / fraudulent enrollment


----------



## George Wallace

Should you heave a sigh of relief?

You will be given the opportunity to give a urine sample many times during your military career.  Depending on your age, your health, availability of testing facilities, legal requirements, etc. there will be ample opportunities for you to 'donate' a sample.  Just because you may not do one now, doesn't mean you won't be doing one very shortly.


----------



## mariomike

This is from Wikipedia re: "Canadian Forces Drug Control Program". 
I do not know how accurate the info is.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Canadian_Forces_Drug_Control_Program


----------



## George Wallace

mariomike said:
			
		

> This is from Wikipedia re: "Canadian Forces Drug Control Program".
> I do not know how accurate the info is.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Canadian_Forces_Drug_Control_Program



Never assume that the Urine Test is solely for detection of Drugs.  It is not.  It is, for the most part, for the detection of "health issues".


----------



## mariomike

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Never assume that the Urine Test is solely for detection of Drugs.  It is not.  It is, for the most part, for the detection of "health issues".



I don't know if they still do it, but I've seen doctors dip their fingers into the cup and "taste test" urine. A sweet taste meant the patient had diabetes.


----------



## LukerB

You're kidding.. right?


----------



## Fishbone Jones

LukerB said:
			
		

> You're kidding.. right?



Google is your friend:

http://www.doctorsreview.com/2009/march/HistoryofMedicine2


----------



## Fiver

shadowkila said:
			
		

> The Doctor said that i should pack my bag's and keep them next to the door becuase i'll be heading out for basic training very soon. I don't take any sort of drug's either so giving a urine sample would not be a problem.
> 
> They didn't give me any paper's to get filled out either, said everything was great and to expect a call in about 2-3 week's after my file get's sent back from Ottawa.



Well, apparently there is no BMQ in May.


----------



## RubberTree

Maybe in the past but I can assure you that no doctor in today's health care system is going to put your urine, or any other bodily fluid into his or her mouth.
Its quicker and more accurate to use the dipsticks.

Apparently (according to Science World) alligator dung used to be used as an effective contraceptive. Just push a little up there and the environment would become to acidic for sperm to survive. Funny how things have changed...


----------



## Teflon

> I don't know if they still do it, but I've seen doctors dip their fingers into the cup and "taste test" urine. A sweet taste meant the patient had diabetes.



I'm pretty sure that "practice" is not followed by Canadian Medical Pers but I'm sure if you ask real nicely they will have what-ever they don't need for tests so you can "taste test" yourself


----------



## mariomike

Teflon said:
			
		

> I'm pretty sure that "practice" is not followed by Canadian Medical Pers but I'm sure if you ask real nicely they will have what-ever they don't need for tests so you can "taste test" yourself



I didn't say I saw it in military hospitals. You are speaking of the present, what I saw was in the past. Believe it, or not.
There's no need for sarcasm.


----------



## ArmyGuy99

As of last week, we are no longer testing Applicants Urine at the CFRC Level, except for those applicants who are going for:

Aircrew Trades
SAR TECH
BioScience  

However, that being said, as previously stated you will be given ample oppertunity to provide both Urine and Blood Samples to the Medics during your carreer, for both Health and Legal related issues. 

But, all things are subject to change without prior notice.  We haven't thrown out the bottles yet or the dipsticks.  All it takes is an E-mail and the decision is reversed.  And we still have our Family Doctor Letters....


----------



## xo31@711ret

Well, why not get rid of the medical exam altogether? I know from personal experience from doing recruit medicals a couple of years ago that from just from doing the dipstick I have seen the glucose reading come back black indicating +++ glucose and sent the applicant off to see his family docs: of course it turned out he was diabetic and never mentioned he was diabetic requiring daily injections of insulin (and yes, I asked him).
We also got rid of the PT testing at the recruiting level. I just got back from GMT-IT in St-Jean...IMHO I  believe we should bring back the pt testing at the recruiting centres


----------



## dapaterson

xo31@711ret said:
			
		

> I just got back from GMT-IT in St-Jean...IMHO I  believe we should bring back the pt testing at the recruiting centres



... for both applicants and some staff...


----------



## Fishbone Jones

dapaterson said:
			
		

> ... for both applicants and some staff...



Ah yes. Here we go again :


----------



## Tulach Ard

Fiver said:
			
		

> Well, apparently there is no BMQ in May.



That is strange as I was in for my interview 2 days ago, and asked repeatedly about that particular problem, and was told by more than one person that they see nothing that says there is no BMQ in May. They were checking the computer systems and I kept getting the same answer, "I dont see anything about that on here." SO I keep my fingers crossed for a May BMQ, although being waaay out here in Vancouver, perhaps we are not as updated on the current St. Jean "goings on" as you.  :bunny:


----------



## George Wallace

Tulach Ard said:
			
		

> That is strange as I was in for my interview 2 days ago, and asked repeatedly about that particular problem, and was told by more than one person that they see nothing that says there is no BMQ in May. They were checking the computer systems and I kept getting the same answer, "I dont see anything about that on here." SO I keep my fingers crossed for a May BMQ, although being waaay out here in Vancouver, perhaps we are not as updated on the current St. Jean "goings on" as you.  :bunny:



First:  They are in the Recruiting System.

Second:  BMQ falls under the Training System's Control.

Third:  Did they look in the CFTPO or in the National Training Events Lists?

Fourth:  Recruiting and Training Systems have been known NOT TO Talk to EACH OTHER.


----------



## Randifur

I was not asked aswell, but  they will probably before basic training, like right before basic, so no one shows up with contraband in there blood stream, which is good I really don't want any druggies standing with a c7 next to me.


----------



## gohardkandahar

I had my medical done on April 24th and the same thing happened, the med tech sent me on my way and i asked him and he said no. 

Mind you i am joining the reserves so this might be a different story.....


----------



## Harley Sailor

Randifur said:
			
		

> I was not asked aswell, but  they will probably before basic training, like right before basic, so no one shows up with contraband in there blood stream, which is good I really don't want any druggies standing with a c7 next to me.



I remember being told to drop all our druggie things the the box at the door when we entered the H huts at Cornwallis.  I was surprised at how much there was in the box. We had not trouble with druggies on the range, or anywhere for that matter.


----------



## jerrycan

Same here, I had my medical on April 22, no pee test. But since I'm aircrew I had to give blood and a urine sample for the aircrew portion of my medical. Which of course I had to make another appointment for.


----------



## Eye In The Sky

jerrycan said:
			
		

> Same here, I had my medical on April 22, no pee test. But since I'm aircrew I had to give blood and a urine sample for the aircrew portion of my medical. Which of course I had to make another appointment for.



AES Op Direct Entry type?  If so, good luck in your BMQ and hope you make it to Winnipeg.  Check out the AES Op Lounge if you haven't already.

Back on topic...the change to taking/not taking a urine sample is not necessarily directly tied to drug testing.  It may be for other medical reasons I won't guess at...however, once you are sworn in, QR & O Vol I, Chap 20 applies to all mbrs of the CF.

Specficially, Chap 20, Article 20.06 (1) states:

Every officer or non-commissioned member shall provide a sample of urine when ordered to do so pursuant to any of articles 20.08 (Deterrent Testing) to 20.13 (Blind Testing).

Bottom line...not being tested during the recruiting process is not a reason to assume you won't or can't be LAWFULLY tested from the moment you are sworn in, on order, at any time, IAW the QR & O and any other regulation, policy or directive issued by the proper authorities in the DND/CF chain of command.


----------



## jerrycan

AESOP was my second choice (image tech my first, no position open this year yet), as I dont have grade ten advance math(only have grade ten general) I was not able to apply as direct entry(I'm thinking of remustering in about 4 years if I get in) so I went with my third choice AC op, which I'm pretty happy with anyways.


----------



## chix4mac

Had mine May 27th didnt have to provide one. 
Maybe if you have used a drug previously they test you to make sure you haven't recently. (MY OPINION)


----------



## .dp

I had my medical about a week ago and didn't have to give a urine sample. I'm aircrew though so I did have to give blood and urine today but it wasn't a drug test.


----------



## NMC

Did my medical recently and didn't provide a urine sample nor blood sample.....I find it kinda weird but then again, i was honest and said  I don't do any drugs...guess they believed my honesty.


----------



## chrome1967

I had my Medical on May 20th in Toronto, and I had to submit a urine sample.


----------



## natalie23

Hi,

 Just wondering if any females had any trouble with your urine test when it was scheduled  during  "that time of the month" ? Just wondering if I will have to schedule a diff. date?


----------



## PMedMoe

Sometimes they will ask you to come back and provide a sample when your period (we're all adults here....well, most of us are) is done.  If you read some of the other threads, it seems they may not even ask for a urine sample.


----------



## natalie23

I recently started eating hemp and flaxseeds , could the hemp show up in the urine test as marjuana? 

                           Thank You


----------



## Michael OLeary

Google can be your friend. - Results of search on hemp seeds urine test

http://cannabis.net/hempseed/index.html



> Marijuana-positive urine test results from consumption
> of hemp seeds in food products
> by
> Fortner N, Fogerson R, Lindman D, Iversen T, Armbruster D
> PharmChem Laboratories, Inc.,
> Menlo Park, California 94025, USA
> J Anal Toxicol 1997 Oct; 21(6):476-81
> 
> ABSTRACT
> 
> Commercially available snack bars and other foodstuffs prepared from pressed hemp seeds were ingested by volunteers. Urine specimens were collected for 24 h after ingestion of the foodstuffs containing hemp seeds and tested for marijuana using an EMIT immunoassay and gas chromatography-mass spectrometry (GC-MS). Specimens from individuals who ate one hemp seed bar demonstrated little marijuana immunoreactivity, and only one specimen screened positive at a 20-ng/mL cutoff. Specimens from individuals who ate two hemp seed bars showed increased immunoreactivity, and five specimens screened positive at a 20-ng/mL cutoff. A single specimen yielded a quantitative GC-MS value (0.6 ng/mL), but it failed to meet reporting criteria. Several specimens from individuals who ate three cookies made from hemp seed flour and butter screened positive at both 50- and 20-ng/mL cutoffs. Two specimens produced quantitative GC-MS values (0.7 and 3.1 ng/mL), but they failed to meet reporting criteria. Several specimens also tested positive with an FDA-approved on-site marijuana-screening device. Hemp seeds similar to those used in the foodstuffs did not demonstrate the presence of marijuana when tested by GC-MS.* In this study, ingestion of hemp seed food products resulted in urine specimens that screened positive for marijuana.* No specimens gave a GC-MS quantitative value above the limit of detection for marijuana.



Also:

Hemp urine testing | Cannabis Culture Magazine
Lab tests from 1996 and '97 showed that eating hemp seeds and hemp seed oil can cause positive results in THC urine tests. This apparently happens because ...
www.cannabisculture.com/articles/1442.html - Cached - Similar


----------



## Roy Harding

natalie23 said:
			
		

> I recently started eating hemp and flaxseeds , could the hemp show up in the urine test as marjuana?
> 
> Thank You



Michael has given you the answer, but I'm curious.  Are there perceived values of some type related to hemp seeds?  All I know about hemp is that it makes good rope.

As I said - just curious.


----------



## aesop081

Roy Harding said:
			
		

> All I know about hemp is that it makes good rope.



Oddly enough, smoking said rope does not produce the effects one would expect.

Just sayin........


----------



## Roy Harding

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Oddly enough, smoking said rope does not produce the effects one would expect.
> 
> Just sayin........



Speaking from experience?   

'Cause regarding the good rope - I am.


----------



## aesop081

Roy Harding said:
			
		

> Speaking from experience?



I aint sayin' nothin' .........



> 'Cause regarding the good rope - I am.



I spent many years building brigdges and various field machines using hemp rope. It is good stuff.


----------



## George Wallace

Beats Nylon or Neoprene Rope......  >


----------



## Roy Harding

I knew the answer (and your background) before I posed the question, Cdn Aviator!

Back on topic - to the original poster.  I'm STILL curious about why one begins to eat hemp seeds.  I'm not saying it's a good idea - or a bad one, I'm just wondering what the perceived benefits may be.

Yes - I could google the question, and I have - and I'm not satisfied that I'm getting good, reliable answers from internet purveyors of the product - or a Wikipedia article which references no reputable medical source for its information.


----------



## JBoyd

This is the reason I am aware of for why it is used in smoothies/shakes in addition to flax seeds

http://www.perfectfood.ca/hempseednutrition.html

not that I have ever used hemp seeds but I always thought that them giving you a positive result for marijuana use was an urban legend, kind of on the same lines as testing positive for heroin after eating a poppy seed muffin.


----------



## Roy Harding

JBoyd said:
			
		

> This is the reason I am aware of for why it is used in smoothies/shakes in addition to flax seeds
> 
> http://www.perfectfood.ca/hempseednutrition.html



Thanks for the link - but; it is on a site belonging to one of the aforementioned purveyors of this product, thus not (in my opinion) objective in the least.


----------



## JBoyd

Roy Harding said:
			
		

> Thanks for the link - but; it is on a site belonging to one of the aforementioned purveyors of this product, thus not (in my opinion) objective in the least.



While I agree that the article and information is not objective I do wonder if the Nutritional Facts label (if valid) should be considered objective material as I believe that they are mandatory by the Food and Drug Regulations. Are such labels checked by whichever governing body administers the Food and Drug regulations prior to being put on a product? or can a company pretty much say what they want as long as the label appears on their product?


----------



## Roy Harding

JBoyd:

I'll be honest - I visited that site, saw who it belonged to, and didn't pursue it any further.

I'll go back to it and read the information you've pointed me toward.  Thanks.

Regardless what I may find there to satisfy my curiousity - I'm STILL curious as to why the original poster began eating these seeds.


----------



## Shec

Roy Harding said:
			
		

> Regardless what I may find there to satisfy my curiousity - I'm STILL curious as to why the original poster began eating these seeds.



severe case of "the munchies" ???


----------



## natalie23

Hi ,

I'm just wondering what exactly is tested during the blood  and  urine test?


----------



## Ex-Dragoon

They are checking for your overall health and for illegal substances.


----------



## natalie23

The reason I started eating the hemp seeds and flax seeds was because these are good sources  of omega 3 after I recently had an appointment with a naturopathic doc ! It would suck if I tested positive because I have never used drugs and don't ever plan on! Until my medical is over I plan on staying away from hemp , flax and sesame seeds just to be safe! I did some searching and found that sometimes  poppy seeds can test positive as well!


----------



## Roy Harding

natalie23 said:
			
		

> The reason I started eating the hemp seeds and flax seeds was because these are good sources  of omega 3 after I recently had an appointment with a naturopathic doc ! It would suck if I tested positive because I have never used drugs and don't ever plan on! Until my medical is over I plan on staying away from hemp , flax and sesame seeds just to be safe! I did some searching and found that sometimes  poppy seeds can test positive as well!



Got ya'. 

There are other good sources of Omega 3's which don't have the possible side-effect of causing you to test positive on a drug test.  I'm thinking Cod Liver Oil, or Salmon Oil - which are available in pill form.


----------



## GAP

poppy seeds....think morphine/heroin...they aren't made from the seeds, but there has to be something in their DNA to cause the munchies/vibrant colors  ;D....


----------



## natalie23

So my test isn't until the 18th , do you think that the seeds would be out  of my system by then?


----------



## Ex-Dragoon

I read someplace online that THC stays in your system from 6 months+...I will try and find it and post the link.


----------



## JBoyd

Ex-Dragoon said:
			
		

> I read someplace online that THC stays in your system from 6 months+...I will try and find it and post the link.



I can't find the link where I previously read this information (I also will try and locate the link), but It mentioned that THC will stay in the urine for 30 days, in the blood for 3-6 days, and in your hair for 4 years. 

It seems that the actual time frames vary dramatically depending on whom you speak to, some sites have people saying it stays in your urine for only 10 days, others 30 days. Some say it can be detected in your hair follicles for 6 months, others 4-6 years. 

natalie23, my suggestion to you is to be honest. Have you had your interview yet? filled out the drug questionnaire yet? If not then let the interviewer know honestly when the last time you had marijuana (if ever at all) and also that you ingest hemp seeds for (insert your reasoning here) and when the last time you ingested them was. If in-fact THC is detectable through hemp seed ingestion then the interviewer will inform you of the best course of action.


----------



## Blackadder1916

I am not a doctor (or pharmacologist/biochemist) and I don't play one on TV or the internet (I didn't even stay at a Holiday Inn last night).  However, there are numerous articles available on-line that discuss this issue (including dubious schemes to beat drug testing).  These few may be of help in answering your questions.  But as already suggested, the best course of action is to inform the recruiting centre and discuss it with them.

Evaluating Interference of THC Levels in Hemp Food Products with Employee Drug Testing
http://www.gov.mb.ca/agriculture/research/ardi/projects/98-231.html


> . . .
> 
> The objective of this study was to establish a correlation between extended daily ingestion of THC via hemp food and the likelihood of failing screening and/or confirmation testing of urine for marijuana. This involved a statistically significant number of persons consuming quantities of hemp oil that provided daily THC doses representative of the quality of hemp seeds now available from Canada.
> 
> . . .
> Results and Discussion:
> *Analysis of the collected urine samples showed that even extended ingestion of up to 0.45 mg/day of THC is not likely to cause screening positives at the 50 ppb cutoff or confirmed positives at the 10 ppb cutoff. A daily dose of 0.6 mg/day may cause a screening positive at 50 ppb but not its confirmation by GC/MS at the 10 ppb level. The amount of hemp foods of commercially available quality, which is required to ingest 0.45 mg per day of THC is not impossible, yet also not likely to be ingested, even by avid consumers of hemp foods.*
> 
> Conclusions:
> *The results of this study indicate that even extended ingestion of currently available hemp foods is not likely to produce urine samples which exceed the 50 ppb cutoff in the immunoassay screening test. The occurrence of screening positives at the 20 ppb cutoff is conceivable. However, their confirmation by GC/MS at the 10 or 15 ppb cutoff is highly unlikely.* These findings and conclusions indicate that the following measures will be effective in virtually eliminating the potential interference between consumption of hemp food products and workplace drug testing:
> 
> -  Implementation and enforcement of quality control measures aimed at limiting concentrations of total THC in hemp oil to 5 µg/g and in hulled seeds to 2 µg/g.
> -  Adherence of employers and administrators of drug testing programs to established U.S. federal guidelines for urine testing. Notably, these require that any urine samples, which fail the initial screening test by immunoassay, must be confirmed by the more specific GC/MS (gas-chromatography/mass spectrometry) method.



And these are from a respected peer reviewed journal, Mayo Clinic Proceedings.  They date from last year and one is a rebuttal?/clarification of the original article.

Urine Drug Screening: Practical Guide for Clinicians
http://www.mayoclinicproceedings.com/content/83/1/66.full


> . . .
> The substance THC has high lipid solubility, resulting in extensive storage of the drug in the lipid compartments of the body. This lipid solubility is associated with slow excretion of the drug and its metabolites into the urine. *A single use of marijuana can result in positive urine tests up to 1 week after administration, whereas long-term use can produce positive results in the urine up to 46 days after cessation*.103
> . . .
> 
> Researchers have evaluated whether hemp-containing foods (eg, hemp-seed tea, hemp-seed oil) can produce positive results from UDSs for marijuana. *A study evaluating the consumption of a single drink of hemp-seed tea (12-24 oz; to convert to milliliters, multiply by 30) resulted in trace amounts of cannabinoids in the urine; however, none of the urine concentrations met the cutoff concentrations for both EMIT and GC-MS tests.48 Several case reports have shown positive results for cannabinoids with the consumption of hemp-seed oil. One study found positive results on RIA after a daily THC dose of 0.6 mg via hemp-seed oil; however, this specimen did not meet the cutoff value for GC-MS.45*



“Practical Guide” to Urine Drug Screening Clarified
http://www.mayoclinicproceedings.com/content/83/7/848.full


> To the Editor: Moeller et al1 recently provided a timely and important review of urine drug screening. Drug abuse is a serious medical and social problem in the United States. Urine drug testing (UDT) to detect abuse and diversion of prescription controlled medications, as well as abuse of illicit substances, is increasingly important in clinical medicine. Physicians' ability to accurately interpret UDT results, however, is poor.2-4 Education is critical; equally critical is the dissemination of accurate information. We would like to address several inaccuracies in the review.
> 
> . . .
> Cannabinoids. The authors perpetuate outdated information that nonsteroidal anti-inflammatory drugs (NSAIDs) can produce false-positive results for cannabinoids on the Syva EMIT and other immunoassay systems. While this was once true (their reference is nearly 20 years old), Syva has solved this problem by altering the formulation of EMIT.6,7 This was never a problem for other immunoassays. *The authors also state that hemp-containing foodstuffs can produce positive screens for cannabinoids. Again, while this was once true, a 2003 US Drug Enforcement Agency (DEA) ruling classified food and beverages containing any amount of tetrahydrocannabinol (THC) as Schedule I controlled substances, making it unlawful to manufacture, distribute, dispense, or import any such product without registration.8 This had an immediate effect on domestic manufacturers, whose hemp-containing products are now virtually free of THC.*


----------



## the 48th regulator

From a major supllier, here in Canada;

http://www.hempseed.ca/is-hemp-legal.ihtml

*Is Hemp Legal?*
Absolutely YES. Every product we sell is completely and totally legal in Canada and the US. There is nothing about hemp that is illegal. There are no laws in the US or Canada that make possession of hemp illegal. This includes the sterilized seed, hemp seed oil, hemp seed flour, hemp seed cake, shelled hemp seeds, hemp hearts, hemp clothing, hemp fabrics, hemp fuel or any other product made from INDUSTRIAL HEMP.

While industrial hemp and the products made from it are legal, hemp's cousin, marijuana is in fact illegal. There are many strains of hemp that produce little or no THC. There are also strains of Cannibis Sativa that produce high levels of THC. These strains would be considered Marijuana. There is nothing similar between marijuana and hemp. They may as well be different plants as they are grown differently, processed differently, are made from different parts of the plant and have grown so far apart genetically that they are, for all intents and purposes, completely different plants.

*Will you test positive if you eat hemp?*

The subject of drug tests have come up many times in the past and we are of two minds on the subject of positive results. Health Canada, which is the governmental body that regulates the hemp industry in Canada, states that we cannot sell a hemp oil product that contains more than 10 parts per million THC. Therefore the oil we sell we can guarantee contains less than 10 PPM THC. We actually test to levels of 4 PPM to be sure that we do not sell products with measurable levels of THC and our oil has consistently tested with non-detectable levels at 4 PPM.

For arguments sake, we'll say that the oil you ingest has a THC level of 1 PPM THC (though the actual levels are probably a lot lower). It would then become something probably around the 1 part per billion in your body (we presume). If the level of accuracy of the drug test allows for concentrations in the parts per trillion range, you might test positive, though you could have picked up that kind of concentration touching someone's hand that had traces of THC and then putting your fingers in your mouth.

We then cannot guarantee that if your drug test is able to detect levels in the parts per trillion that you would not test positive because we only guarantee that our oil is less than 10 PPM. Do we think this is possible, yes we do, it is possible to detect parts per trillion THC in blood. Do we think this is likely, no we don't, but it is up to you to decide.

We have heard that NY police have been told not to eat poppy seed bagels because it is causing false positives for opiates in drug tests. We don't know if this is true or not, but if there are such severe, draconian testing where you work, we do not recommend that you consume hemp products and risk losing your job. Someone has emailed in and mentioned that the US Air Force does ban consuming hemp food products and poppy seeds by military due to the "possibility" of a false positive drug test.

We would recommend not risking your career over eating hemp. While it is good for you, it is still frowned upon by the US establishment and there is a chance you would test positive, while remote.

On another note, we have done tests with an old distributor of ours who got his paralegal secretary to consume 3 pounds of hemp seeds and then go for a drug test. She tested negative for THC in her blood. Sometimes hemp oil tests higher than the hemp seed because it is a concentrated version of the seed but with our rigorous testing, we are confident that our oils have low enough percentages of THC as to not cause a false positive with respect to drug tests but we cannot guarantee this.

In the early 90's someone was buying Chinese seed, exporting it to Brazil where they were pressing it for oil and then importing the oil into the US. This oil was notorious for false pee positives because it was 1200 to 1600 PPM THC. The Chinese seed was and still is poorly cleaned. Our Canadian seed is cleaned to 99.99% and cannot come off the field if it is more than 4 PPM THC or 0.00% THC.

During the high THC oil level days, that was when the idea of using eating hemp as an excuse to beat drug charges began. Because of this, the US Govt. initiated this Zero tolerance for THC in hemp and we settled for 0.00% which it is today.

So the long of the short of it is, no, probably not, but it is possible.


----------



## medicineman

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Sometimes they will ask you to come back and provide a sample when your period (we're all adults here....well, most of us are) is done.  If you read some of the other threads, it seems they may not even ask for a urine sample.



As much as I hate admitting to things like this in an open forum, routine urines aren't done on everyone anymore at the CFRC - certain applicants do have to do urine testing as well as blood tests however.  So unless you're in one of those trades that require a load of biochemical testing, stop giving yourself high blood pressure .  Be warned though, as your career progresses, you'll have plenty of medicals to do and you will be peeing in a cup for some of them, not to mention if you end up having to have drug screening done.  I'll just leave it at that.  Mods, feel free to lock it up.

MM


----------



## Roy Harding

I think medicineman makes an excellent suggestion regarding lock-up

Plenty of information has been provided for the original poster, and I don't want to see this spiral.  I'm actually amazed (and proud of the membership) that it hasn't spiralled already.

If anyone has anything to add - the usual caveats apply (PM a Mod).


Roy Harding
Milnet.ca Staff


----------



## krieger1989

What trade did you choose Chrome? Maybe they conducted a urine test because you're in the 35 or over category.


----------



## mellian

I did my medical yesterday, and had to submit a sample for a quick test, and later was told that I will have to again when I get my blood work done at another location. Yet, probably base on what I wrote on the drug questionnaire form.


----------



## chrome1967

Yes, that's probably it Krieger1989. I'm going Nav Comm. My BMQ starts October 5th.


----------



## len173

I did my medical in late June, 2009. I did not have to provide a urine sample. I'm going infantry.


----------



## Steve_D

My medical was done on Sept 2 and I was not required to provide a urine sample.  I agree with mellian that it must have something to do with your responses to the drug questionaire.  The only item that I had an answer for was alcohol (hell, I did not even recognize most of them on the list to begin with).

Have a great day everyone

Steve


----------



## medicineman

I really guess nobody reads anything that's posted on previous pages here - you don't have to do a routine urine test except for aircrew, bio-science and SAR tech.  All others are free and clear...for now.

MM


----------



## chrome1967

I had to submit one. It was actually April 20th, I see I posted May 20th previously. It had nothing to do with drug use, as I have had no experience with this, just many,many beers. My trade choice was Nav Comm.


----------



## medicineman

MedTech32 said:
			
		

> As of last week, we are no longer testing Applicants Urine at the CFRC Level, except for those applicants who are going for:
> 
> Aircrew Trades
> SAR TECH
> BioScience
> 
> However, that being said, as previously stated you will be given ample oppertunity to provide both Urine and Blood Samples to the Medics during your carreer, for both Health and Legal related issues.



And, as of April, they aren't being done - some places took awhile to catch up.  Perhaps a mod can lock this up?


----------



## old medic

Locked up.


----------



## Knight13

I am Curious; I came clean with my past drug use (no pun intended) on the drug sheet, and I assumed the urine test would be for drug use.  But upon reading up I have seen people say it was only to check for health problems... I am not worried about failing a drug test, just curious as to why they wouldn't test for drugs in the medical.  Honor system?

"The urine test is used to determine if the recruit has any medical problems. Employers (including the DND) do not have authority to drug test as part of the recruitment process, as protected under the Charter of Rights and privacy legislation."

How true is that statement above?


----------



## JRH93

reread the other 100 posts about the infamous drug screening question.


----------



## Eye In The Sky

Stop using drugs, and you'll stop having to worry and ask these questions.  Simple.


----------



## Knight13

I don't do drugs.  Had some MJ with a friend a while ago (year) and haven't touched it since.  I am genuinely curious, thanks for your friendly advice though.


----------



## CombatDoc

Knight13 said:
			
		

> How true is that statement above?


100% true.


----------



## Knight13

Thank you CombatDoc!


----------



## my72jeep

Knight13 said:
			
		

> I don't do drugs.  Had some MJ with a friend a while ago (year) and haven't touched it since.  I am genuinely curious, thanks for your friendly advice though.


Last time I checked MJ was a drug!


----------



## spcsimmons

Its to watch the the tempeture gauge change colors


----------



## PMedMoe

spcsimmons said:
			
		

> Its to watch the the tempeture gauge change colors



Really?  That's your "first post" legacy?   :


----------



## CombatDoc

spcsimmons said:
			
		

> Its to watch the the tempeture gauge change colors


Negative milpoints inbound!


----------



## Mike_myers

Are we talking of the pee test to check whether or not women are pregnant in basics? Unless there is some doubt (or some change) the only test you should pursue would be a blood test to check whether or not your body could assimilate some vaccine (for malaria I think).

Be ready to have a pee test at any moment of your career! Just don't use drugs.


----------



## BeyondTheNow

There is no urine test required for the medical during the recruitment process--assuming that's what you're talking about.


----------



## Cbbmtt

BeyondTheNow said:
			
		

> There is no urine test required for the medical during the recruitment process--assuming that's what you're talking about.



There is if you are going for flight crew.


----------



## BeyondTheNow

Cbbmtt said:
			
		

> There is if you are going for flight crew.



Thank you for the clarification. I wasn't aware.


----------



## PMedMoe

Mike_myers said:
			
		

> Unless there is some doubt (or some change) the only test you should pursue would be a blood test to check whether or not your body could assimilate some vaccine (for malaria I think).



G6PD blood test to determine if there is a specific enzyme in your blood or not.  (Do they do that before BMQ now?)

BTW, there is no vaccine for malaria.


----------



## Mike_myers

AFAIK this test is done somewhere in the first two weeks of the basics.


----------



## Kat Stevens

If you study hard you should pass it okay.


----------



## Offstar1029

I have a question I did my medical on the 22nd and I was wondering aren't they supposed to take a urine sample? When I went in they had me do all the tests and that but never took a urine sample. So I'm asking is this normal and I shouldn't worry about it or is this something I should be worrying about?


----------



## mariomike

Offstar1029 said:
			
		

> I have a question I did my medical on the 22nd and I was wondering aren't they supposed to take a urine sample? When I went in they had me do all the tests and that but never took a urine sample. So I'm asking is this normal and I shouldn't worry about it or is this something I should be worrying about?



You may find an answer here.

 URINE Questions  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/13577.125.html


----------



## Offstar1029

Ok thanks I actually didn't expect there to be a whole post section for urine questions.


----------



## mariomike

Offstar1029 said:
			
		

> Ok thanks I actually didn't expect there to be a whole post section for urine questions.



You are welcome.


----------



## medicineman

Do you have something to worry about that might be picked up on a urine test?

MM


----------



## Offstar1029

No there isn't anything for me to worry about I've never done anything. All I was worried about was if they had forgot to take it what the delay's it could cause to my application process would be. But I now know that they don't do urine tests during the application process for my trades.


----------



## Treemoss

.. I've never heard of them taking blood or asking for a urine sample at the medical, unless they tell you to go get one done by a doctor.


----------



## medicineman

Offstar1029 said:
			
		

> No there isn't anything for me to worry about I've never done anything. All I was worried about was if they had forgot to take it what the delay's it could cause to my application process would be. But I now know that they don't do urine tests during the application process for my trades.



Just checking  ;D

MM


----------



## Flatliner

Treemoss said:
			
		

> .. I've never heard of them taking blood or asking for a urine sample at the medical, unless they tell you to go get one done by a doctor.



I believe some trades require a urine test. I might be wrong though.


----------



## KerryBlue

Flatliner said:
			
		

> I believe some trades require a urine test. I might be wrong though.



Pretty sure Air crew trades do, as well as some other Air Force trades.


----------



## medicineman

All I really have to say about this is simply - why are y'all worrying about a pee test?  If you have nothing to hide medically or recreationally, you shouldn't obsess over a test that may or may not be administered.  Just be aware that you might be asked to provide at another other time  not of your choosing...

MM


----------



## Flatliner

medicineman said:
			
		

> All I really have to say about this is simply - why are y'all worrying about a pee test?  If you have nothing to hide medically or recreationally, you shouldn't obsess over a test that may or may not be administered.  Just be aware that you might be asked to provide at another other time  not of your choosing...
> 
> MM




For me it was that I didn't want a delay in my file due to not getting a urine test when supposed to. Anything to make sure the process moves smoothly and nothing gets missed.


----------



## medicineman

Flatliner said:
			
		

> For me it was that I didn't want a delay in my file due to not getting a urine test when supposed to. Anything to make sure the process moves smoothly and nothing gets missed.



If it were meant to be administered, they'd have done it  ...though if I started doing recruit medicals again, I'd do them just to see how long it would take to get back to this forum  >.

MM


----------



## Andriyko

Hi, I just did my medical this morning and when I got to work I realised that no urine sample was taken. When I got off work the office was closed so I could not reach anyone to ask. Everywhere I look online/search it says that a urine sample is part of the medical exam so I want to get this resolved asap. Is a urine sample still part of the test. I am still going to call the office to find out tomorrow but curiosity is killing me.


----------



## Andriyko

thanks for those, when I did a search here I only got threads where people were asking about doing drugs etc... which I am not worried about. I will still give the local office a call just in case because I dont want any delays.


----------



## Loachman

And they've all been merged.


----------



## lohocard

I just called my local RC this morning to inquire about the medical. She told me that at this specific RC, they do NOT do urine samples. This is in Ottawa, Ontario for reference. I have my medical this week.

Cheers.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sethh

I just had my medical exam today and I did not undergo any urine test. I just did hearing/vision/flexibility(etc). Does anyone know why I wasn't tested?(I'm 17 btw)


----------



## BeyondTheNow

sethh said:
			
		

> I just had my medical exam today and I did not undergo any urine test. I just did hearing/vision/flexibility(etc). Does anyone know why I wasn't tested?(I'm 17 btw)



Urine tests aren’t conducted as part of enrollment medicals.


----------



## medicineman

sethh said:
			
		

> I just had my medical exam today and I did not undergo any urine test. I just did hearing/vision/flexibility(etc). Does anyone know why I wasn't tested?(I'm 17 btw)



Are you worried they missed something you may have accidentally on purpose neglected to mention during the interview/history taking?

MM


----------



## brihard

The only reason anyone would ever worry about a urine test is if they reasonably fear they wouldn’t piss clean. Don’t try to convince any of us otherwise.


----------



## BeyondTheNow

Correction: As was mentioned earlier in the thread, flight crew gets tested, but that’s neither here nor there...

In any event, lay off the kid. This is hardly necessary. ‘Sounds to me like he honestly thought he WOULD be tested as part of the process and was confused as to why he wasn’t. Even if that’s not the case, it doesn’t matter. The question was asked and answered. Conjecture as to why the question was asked in the first place or thoughts running through their head is wasting everyone’s time. If the OP cares to offer more information, then fine. It’s not necessary to make them feel sheepish for asking. 

To Sethh:

We encourage users to try and find information related to their questions just in case the topic has already been addressed. 

Staff


----------



## EncryptoID

I have a medical test in 5 days and I drink beet juice before working out. Since the juice makes urine red in colour, should I stop drinking it for now? I don't want to further the poecess or cause delays


----------



## sarahsmom

EncryotoID 71974738 said:
			
		

> I have a medical test in 5 days and I drink beet juice before working out. Since the juice makes urine red in colour, should I stop drinking it for now? I don't want to further the poecess or cause delays




As has been mentioned many many times on here, there is no urine dip for the medical exam. It’s not a medical exam like when you see your regular doctor. It’s more of a medical history review with a few range of motion tests. 



That being said, if you get in you will not be allowed to keep food on the floor (in your room) at BMQ so you won’t be drinking your beer juice before those workouts. So you may want to get used to working out without it.


----------

